# The birth and evolution of "Sour Puss"



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Not sure how this got started but it has become a "thing".

Anytime I tell Pecan she can't do something she doesn't want to I get the "Sour Puss" face. I've been able to snap a few pics of it, but, I have never in my experience owned or witnessed a dog do this. Anyone get this behaviour from their V?

Pic 1: Told no, you cannot have a cheese doodle.
Pic 2: Told no swimming.
Pic 3: Told no more play, time to go inside.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm in agreement with Pecan here..you ARE a meanie...


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Gingerling said:


> I'm in agreement with Pecan here..you ARE a meanie...


Yea, I could very well be a meanie, or I could be mis-interpreting the behaviour completely and she's just been working on her Robert De Niro impression (Pic3 is getting pretty close if this is her goal).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's to cute, and I would be willing to bet money your reading her correctly.

Cash will sigh (like a teenage kid told to clean their room), when told something he would rather not do. He does it with a dramatic flare, where his whole body moves. Then slowly does what you ask.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

That's hilarious! No "sour puss" faces here!



TexasRed said:


> Cash will sigh (like a teenage kid told to clean their room), when told something he would rather not do. He does it with a dramatic flare, where his whole body moves. Then slowly does what you ask.


That's Dexter's signature move, too. Although it's like a sigh that ends in a groan. Exactly like a teenager!

Our weim does this "huff" when you tell her something she doesn't want to hear. So, anytime we tell her no more kibble balls, or she can't go outside and dig any more holes - she sits, looks at you and huffs. Little pouter! Cracks me up every time.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I Love this Puss face!!
We had a weimy, she would Yawn and turn her face away from you at the same time when she didn't like what we were saying.
Fergy grumbles, very close to a growl with out menace... the best way I can describe it. He will even get a sing-song grumble going if he is really
argumentative... 

Pearl... just ignores me like she didn't hear me at all... which she probably didn't because her entire brain is in her nose!!!


----------

